# Need mower attachment & fuel tank for Bolens g14



## thomas haskins (Aug 23, 2020)

I need a gas tank and a mower deck. The gas tank part number is 1721579. The mower deck model is 18423. Thank you.

lastly the lever that engages the drive belts is stuck. I can move it to the right but I can’t push it forward to engage. I have lubricated everything I can find. The tractor model is 1453. Any ideas? Ty


----------

